# Change name interface vlan

## saluo

How I can change name vlan name. 

I have eth1.1, eth1.2....eth1.n but I want vlan0, vlan1...vlann

My config /etc/conf.d/net

# Podnosimy sieciowke macierzysta Valnow

config_eth1="null"

# Tworzymy Vlan ID1 oraz Vlan ID2

vlans_eth1="1 2"

vconfig_vlan1="set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD"

vconfig_vlan2="set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD"

# Vlan ID 1 do TP

config_eth1_1="1.2.3.4 netmask 255.255.255.248"

# Vlan ID 2 do TK

config_eth1_2="5.6.7.8 netmask 255.255.255.240"

dns_servers_vlan1="2.2.2.3"

mac_eth1_1="0a:0d:56:fd:4f:f1"

mac_eth1_2="0b:0d:56:fd:4f:f1"

I have Baselayout-2 and OpenRC

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

did you try editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?

Here is mine : 

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x170c (b44)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:09:xx:xx:xx", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4315 (wl)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:44:xx:xx:xx", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:44:xx:xx:xx", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="wlan1"
```

By editing this file, I was able to rename my wifi card from "eth1" to "wlan1".

But I know how to rename aliases from wlan1.1, ...wlan1.N to wlan1, ...wlanN. Good luck.

----------

## Anarcho

Why do you have a mix of eth1_1 and vlan1 in your config? Maybe it is related to this mixture.

----------

